# System Preferences



## lexsorocks4500 (Aug 13, 2008)

The icon is gone, and when i click apple>system preferences, nothing happens.  I need system preferences and this is very frustrating.  Could I possibly have deleted it from my hard drive while clearing up un-used files?  Grrrr!  Please PLEASE help!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

lexsorocks4500 said:


> Could I possibly have deleted it from my hard drive while clearing up un-used files?



Sure way to find out is to look in the Applications folder ...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2008)

Lets just RESET System Preferences (you can reset almost program this way). Just mosey to the folder /YourHardDrive/Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and find the file com.apple.systempreferences.plist  and delete it. This will reset System Preferences so lets see if that fixes it.


----------

